# Puppy poop turned to sand!!!



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Luna's poop turned to sand only after a few hours of being outside. I have never seen it before.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

better sand than treats.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

It's normal. That means she had been eating eat. A lot of times when I had taken my dog to a dog park with sand/dirt, the next day his stools contained sand.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

She doesnt eat sand tho, also not everyone one of her poops becomes sand. I agree that it looks very normal and healthy but strange never seen it before.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

What are you feeding? I have heard that raw fed dogs often have poop that turns to ash or something similar.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Does she get kelp granules?


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

No, after doing further research I am wondering if her elk antler chew or probiotics are playing a part.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

By "sand" do you mean dry and crumbly? If so, my boy will produce that if he's had too much bone during the day, he's raw fed. It probably is the antler if she is actually eating it.


----------

